# Evaporadora con motor de secadora. Consumo algo alto.



## retc (Jul 31, 2017)

Me encontré un acondicionador de aire por el sistema de evaporación de agua. Lo tiraron por tener el motor de la  hélice de impulsión de aire quemado. El motor antiguo era de 150 wats. Lo sustituí por el que mueve el aire de una secadora de ropa de 300 wats nominales.

Lo pude adaptar a pesar de la diferencia de tamaño y le puse la misme hélice. El acondicionador funciona ahora perfectamente.

Me dio por medir el consumo funcionando exclusivamente el motor y me ha sorprendido que el motor consume 320 wats. con la misma hélice.

¿No tendría que funcionar descansado y con un consumo inferior a esos 300 wats?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2017)

Motor de mayor potencia = Consumo en vacío mayor


----------



## retc (Jul 31, 2017)

Si, pero el consumo en vacío nunca podrá ser el mismo que a máxima potencia.

Creo haberme dado cuenta del porqué del alto consumo. No tiene nada que ver con el consumo en vacío. Puse un regulador de potencia con triac y observé el zumbido que produce el motor a distintas velocidades y el ruido aerodinámico de la hélice. Siempre trabaja forzado. Posiblemente el motor quemado era de cuatro polos y el que he puesto es de dos.

Es como si intentara llevar un auto a 1000 rpm y con el acelerador pisado a fondo.

Me parece que quitar ese ruido y bajar el consumo va a ser imposible de forma eléctrica. Toca modicar las aspas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2017)

retc dijo:


> Creo haberme dado cuenta del porqué del alto consumo. No tiene nada que ver con el consumo en vacío.


Si partes de un consumo en vacío mayor, también será mayor el consumo al entregar potencia comparado con el motor original.


> Puse un regulador de potencia con triac y observé el zumbido que produce el motor a distintas velocidades y el ruido aerodinámico de la hélice.


Los dimmer, reguladores con TRIAC NO sirven para motores de inducción.


> Siempre trabaja forzado. Posiblemente el motor quemado era de cuatro polos y el que he puesto es de dos.


Mira las RPM en las características del motor, doble cantidad de polos = mitad de las RPM.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2017)

Si el aire enfria correctamente , no tocaría nada


----------



## retc (Ago 2, 2017)

Los dimmer, reguladores con TRIAC NO sirven para motores de inducción.

Será cierto y  ahora muchas veces he leído que no valen y especialmente para motores de jaula de ardilla, como el que he puesto. Las pocas jutificaciones, ( que no explicaciones), que he encontrado es que no se pueden regular por tensión porque cae el par de forma dramática, que si pierden toda la potencia, que si se quema el motor, que si se rompe el dimmer...

Pero yo no lo sabía cuando lo hice y el motor todavía no se debe de haber enterado porque funciona de forma irreprochable.  Cuando pueda subo un vídeo por si alguien no se lo cree.

Lo único es el zumbido eléctrico.

He buscado modelos comerciales y todos son del mismo tipo que el mío, a no ser que des el salto a reguladores de frecuencia que valen desde 500$.

Eso sí, he encontrado el  U208B que con pocos pasivos,  parece que pudiera servir para controlar motores de jaula de ardilla y sin embargo casi nadie nombra siendo bastante económico.


Mira las RPM en las características del motor, doble cantidad de polos = mitad de las RPM.[/QUOTE]

En el motor viejo viene el esquema eléctrico y la etiqueta 60L/110V/60Hz. 

Para reducir el zumbido, ¿ valdría poner un filtro pasabajo LC para suavizar los picos cuando se ceba el triac?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2017)

Si quieres una demostración más científica de la pérdida de par, lee como funciona un motor asíncrono y lo sabrás. Yo ya no me acuerdo del motivo al completo, solo me acuerdo del uso práctico. Lo estudié en el año 89 o así.

Un dimmer con un ventilador es de las pocas aplicaciones en las que puede funcionar correctamente y es bastante obvio el motivo:
Como la resistencia del aire es cuadrática a la velocidad, si pierde par baja la velocidad y el par resistente baja cuadráticamente con lo que es fácil encontrar un equilibrio.
Si arrastras algo de par constante no irá ni a tiros.
Sí el par disminuye proporcionalmente, pues depende de que proporciones tenga, puede que funcione o que no. En ese caso hay que ver que proporción es mayor si la de la perdida de par por deslizamiento o la del par resistente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2017)

A los motores de ventilador se les suele disminuir la velocidad con capacitor en serie . . .  más barato imposible ! 


También podría tratarse de un motor de polo partido (espira en corto) , que se les puede disminuir muy facilmente la velocidad !

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A los motores de ventilador se les suele disminuir la velocidad con capacitor en serie . . .  más barato imposible !



No lo sabía pero para el caso es lo mismo; disminuir la tensión de alimentación.
Como es un ventilador funciona, si fuese otra cosa no iría demasiado bien.


----------



## retc (Ago 5, 2017)

Ahora lo más barato es un regulador electrónico a poco que subas la capacidad. Curiosamente, si la subes lo suficiente puedes conseguir que te de mas potencia mientras resista el motor.
 El mío costó $1.5 de 2000 wats. Y es regulación continua.

Ahí le has dado Scoteer con la resistencia. Y la potencia rendida va al cubo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2017)

Pues si va al cubo, razón de más para que encuentre el equilibrio.

Con lo que no irá, por ejemplo, es con un elevador de algo. El par resistente será el peso del objeto y eso es constante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2017)

retc dijo:


> a poco que subas la capacidad. Curiosamente, si la subes lo suficiente puedes conseguir que te de mas potencia mientras resista el motor.


 
Eso ocurre cuando agrandás  el  capacitor del bobinado auxiliar ,  en ese caso para disminuir la potencia , lo achicarías !

Y me refería a un capacitor en serie con todo el motor


----------



## retc (Ago 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y me refería a un capacitor en serie con todo el motor



Yo también y lo descubrí de forma accidental. Intentaba reducir la potencia de un aspirador de humos de 75 wats y en el primer intento puse uno de 70 mF. Aquello parecía que se iba a desarmar. Medí las revoluciones del motor en vacío sin aspas  y trabajando. El motor es de dos polos. Tiene un deslizamiento del 62%  nada menos. ¿Cual es deslizamiento máximo recomendable?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 19, 2017)

Me parece una barbaridad ese deslizamiento.
¿No será de cuatro polos con un deslizamiento del 6%?


----------

